

Why I’ve Decided to Stop Taking "Content" Gigs And Other Journalists Should, Too - shravan
https://medium.com/climate-confidential/content-used-to-be-king-now-its-the-joker-d40703c18c73

======
greenyoda
" _[Content production is] not real reporting._ "

And neither is "Why I've Decided to Stop Taking 'Content' Gigs and Other
Journalists Should, Too."

